#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  DHCP Alert detectando servidor DHCP em WOMs 5000 MiMo operando como Cliente Provedor

## TsouzaR

Prezados,

Estou com um problema chato aqui. Configurei DHCP Alert em todas VLANs de pontos de acesso aqui, com script para ser alertado por Telegram no caso da detecção de um servidor DHCP inválido na rede.

Acontece que o DHCP Alert vive dizendo, durante quase todo o dia, que 1 WOM 5000 MiMo da rede está funcionando como servidor DHCP na rede, bem como outras 3 também, porém essas apenas de vez em quando, não todo dia nem toda hora.

Todas são WOM 5000 MiMo, todas estão em modo Cliente Provedor e todas na versão 6.1. Cheguei a configurar DHCP Client na interface no exato momento do alerta, porém não pegou IP. Tem mais um monte de WOM 5000 MiMo com a mesma versão de firmware e configuração na rede e não apresentam o mesmo problema como essas 4, então não acredito que esteja aí o problema.

Ah, um detalhe: todas com esse problema são em pontos de acesso distintos, alguns com MikroTik como AP, outros com UBNT (é o caso daquela que fica alertando durante todo e todos dias) e até uma delas em um PTP com 2 WOM para atender um cliente empresarial.

Não tem afetado no funcionamento da rede, mas está atrapalhando o monitoramento, pois ficam aparecendo falsos alertas a todo instante e pode distrair de um caso real de servidor DHCP indevido na rede. 

Alguma ideia do que está acontecendo com essas WOM? Parece que o equipamento se engana por alguns instantes e envia pacotes de DHCP na WLAN, ao invés da LAN... @*Suporte Intelbras*?

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Prezados,
> 
> Estou com um problema chato aqui. Configurei DHCP Alert em todas VLANs de pontos de acesso aqui, com script para ser alertado por Telegram no caso da detecção de um servidor DHCP inválido na rede.
> 
> Acontece que o DHCP Alert vive dizendo, durante quase todo o dia, que 1 WOM 5000 MiMo da rede está funcionando como servidor DHCP na rede, bem como outras 3 também, porém essas apenas de vez em quando, não todo dia nem toda hora.
> 
> Todas são WOM 5000 MiMo, todas estão em modo Cliente Provedor e todas na versão 6.1. Cheguei a configurar DHCP Client na interface no exato momento do alerta, porém não pegou IP. Tem mais um monte de WOM 5000 MiMo com a mesma versão de firmware e configuração na rede e não apresentam o mesmo problema como essas 4, então não acredito que esteja aí o problema.
> 
> Ah, um detalhe: todas com esse problema são em pontos de acesso distintos, alguns com MikroTik como AP, outros com UBNT (é o caso daquela que fica alertando durante todo e todos dias) e até uma delas em um PTP com 2 WOM para atender um cliente empresarial.
> ...


Olá TsouzaR,

O seu software gera algum tipo de log para que possamos analisar esse caso mais a fundo?
Seria interessante também atualizar os seus equipamentos, a versão de firmware atual da família WOM é a 8.1.

----------


## TsouzaR

> Olá TsouzaR,
> 
> O seu software gera algum tipo de log para que possamos analisar esse caso mais a fundo?
> Seria interessante também atualizar os seus equipamentos, a versão de firmware atual da família WOM é a 8.1.


Atualizei essa que está alertando todo dia para a 8.1 e continua o mesmo problema. A única coisa que o DHCP Alert mostra, mesmo no log, é o MAC e IP de onde ele detectou servidor DHCP.

Adianto que não é problema no DHCP Alert, pois dentre dezenas de WOMs e centenas de CPEs de diversos fabricantes no geral, apenas essas 4 estão causando isso.

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Atualizei essa que está alertando todo dia para a 8.1 e continua o mesmo problema. A única coisa que o DHCP Alert mostra, mesmo no log, é o MAC e IP de onde ele detectou servidor DHCP.
> 
> Adianto que não é problema no DHCP Alert, pois dentre dezenas de WOMs e centenas de CPEs de diversos fabricantes no geral, apenas essas 4 estão causando isso.


Vamos fazer assim TsouzaR, nos passe um número de telefone e o melhor horário para entrarmos em contato, desta forma, juntos poderemos resolver esta questão.

----------

